# 6 million dollar squat in London...



## dirty_feet (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a link to the story from current tv - 

[ame="http://current.com/items/89502387_squatters_move_into_mansion"]Squatters move into mansion // Current[/ame]

1:32pm UK, Friday November 07, 2008
A group of squatters has moved into a £6m Mayfair mansion in one of London's most sought after addresses.

Mayfair, London

The group is squatting in Mayfair

A dozen teenage anarchist have made the plush pad in Upper Grosvenor Street their new home.

They have reconnected the utility supplies - insisting they will pay the bills - and maintain they will stay in the 30-room grade-II listed building until evicted.

And that may take some time.

Property owners Deltaland Resources are apparently unaware they have new 'tenants'.

And even when they do decide to take action it will have to be through an eviction notice in a county court.

The group calls itself the Da! collective and say they are artists.

They climbed into the building a month ago through an open window after watching the property for six months.

One of the squatters, Stephanie Smith, 21, said the group was improving the state of the property - not damaging it.

"If anything, we are improving the building by mending leaks and things like that. The building is listed so English Heritage might be interested to see how the owners have let it disintegrate," she told the Guardian.

"Squatting is not a criminal offence, it's a civil matter," she said. "If the owners want to kick us out they will have to apply for an eviction notice at the county court."

The building is within walking distance of TV chef Richard Corrigan's new restaurant, along with embassies and some of the most exclusive hotels and eateries in the capital


----------



## Tailz (Nov 8, 2008)

wow, dont think ive seen anything that plush in the states. thats squattin in style!


----------



## Benny (Nov 8, 2008)

I wouldn't try that here in Long Beach. the cops would beat the crap out of you and sort things out later.


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 10, 2008)

It would seem that certain spots in Europe and the like would be like a squatter mecca.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 6, 2008)

video no longer works


----------



## dirty_feet (Dec 6, 2008)

oh yeah - that sucks. It's a cool video with shot from the INSIIIDEEEE!!!! Well - that's a bummer. I wonder how it's going for those kids - it's been a while now.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah...I think i know where to visit out of the states... TO EUROPE!


----------

